
Find travel according to your budget and preferences - morbido
http://www.wanderapp.me?utm_source=hn
======
jaydorsey
I bookmarked this so I could come back and take a look. I'm assuming this was
supposed to be a "Show HN" post and you're looking for feedback because it's
largely unworking and appears unfinished. If that's not the case, please
disregard.

A few things, mostly design/UX related:

The departure location in the upper right should be part of the middle block.
It didn't even jump out at me initially, being in the place you'd often find a
"search" field. But since it's a required field to conduct a query it belongs
front and center

The budget field looked like I could drag the $ symbol as a slider (which
would have been cool). The field accepts negative values and values below the
threshold of 50-20000. If it's not permitted, don't allow the end user to
select the value. I would make it a slider with a starting value of $50

If the from and to fields were a simple range picker, rather than 2 separate
date pickers that would be equally as intuitive and would save a click.

It wasn't intuitive that I could pick both remote and urban at first. I think
there's a way to clean that up (something like an "anywhere!" option?)

If you don't allow any searches but are looking to get early access, then
remove all the form fields and put a landing page explaining what it is that
you're doing or trying to do. I had to fill in required fields in order to get
to the early access page. I didn't see anything on the page that described
exactly what you're trying to do

Once I conduct a search, clicking on the "wander" link in the upper left does
nothing. I have no way to get back to the main page without manually
manipulating the URL

Your terms page mentions "contact us" but doesn't provide an email address.
The privacy page does provide an email address.

Accordingly, I didn't provide my email address because I don't see how this is
any better than any of the other hidden flight apps that provide a working
interface.

The error noted by the other two posters is fixed however.

------
DrScump
I get

"We're sorry, but something went wrong.

If you are the application owner check the logs for more information"

on Chrome

------
Gys
Same message on Firefox (OSX)

------
qipsagi1
Oi! it's fixed. :)

